# Port pkg-config deleted. No alternative?



## hruodr (Mar 23, 2018)

For building a program I need pkg-configure, but this port is deleted:

https://www.freshports.org/devel/pkg-config

Isn't there any alternative?

I do not understand, why people make it so difficult with their programs: Editing a Makefile should be enough!


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 23, 2018)

It was replaced by devel/pkgconf.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2018)

```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
    or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```
This happened almost 6 years ago.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 2, 2019)

Trying to compile pinentry-gtk-2, I get: "WARNING: pkg-config could not find the module [...]"

This is solved with `pkg install pkgconf` that brings `pkgconf` and `pkg-config`.

But could have been better: "WARNING: pkg-config not found"?


----------

